# SF Area, East Bay Group?



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

*missbook*

Greetings & welcome to the Halloween Forum,

You might want to post this inquiry in the section called "Haunts, Gatherings & Conventions", that is where you might find info in group meetings.......also I would suggest posting this inquiry in the "General Halloween" section because for sure everyone reads that section daily.

This section is the "Online Building Group" , we build a few projects a year & actually we just started this last year. A teacher is picked & asked to help others build a certain project, then the group all builds at the same time so questions & instruction is given as we move along.

Things got a little behind in here this year cause I got sick but there were 2 very large projects going on. We do try to offer small projects also. SO you may want to watch this area. Everything pretty much stops now & there are no scheduled projects until after Xmas, thats when we'll start looking for instructors again.

There are also groups that meet in person which is what you are looking for so be sure to post the the right sections. Its easy to get lost in here cause its massive but we'd be glad to help you if you have any questions.

Muffy


----------



## missbook (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I had realized later that this wasn't the right place, but honestly couldn't find the how to delete my post. (I am such a newbie.)


----------

